# SOLD: Bacchetta Giro 20



## SmileyBoots (30 Oct 2012)

I'm reluctantly selling my Bacchetta Giro 20 and have posted it in the 'for sale' section but I thought a quick mention is more likely to be seen the the right people (recumbent riders are always right) 

See here: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/nearly-new-bacchetta-giro-20-£975.116628/


----------



## neil earley (30 Oct 2012)

Good luck with the sale ;, looks a nice bent for someone,


----------



## SmileyBoots (13 Dec 2012)

PRICE UPDATE: if anyone wants to make me a sensible offer on the price................


----------



## defy-one (13 Dec 2012)

i wish i had the room. good luck


----------



## BearKnots (18 Dec 2012)

How Do SmileyBoots ;-)

Any chance you can email me regarding your Giro 20? there does not appear to be a way of messaging you. I guess I don't have enough privileges?
knotty (dot) bear (at) gmail (dot) com

Thanks in advance 
Take care,
Barry ;-)


----------



## SmileyBoots (4 Mar 2014)

Funny how you can walk past something most days and not even notice its there. 

I put the Giro up for sale over a year ago and it has been hanging up in the garage ever since. Untouched and unwanted 

Until today that is. I went into the garage and there it was. Still bright and shiny. Still only got about 200 miles on the clock. Just a puppy really.

I suppose I could play on your emotions by taking a picture of it, cold and hungry, cowering in the corner waiting for a kindly cyclist to come and take it home. How you could go for a ride together in the countryside, letting the sun play on its spokes as it takes you down leafy lanes in luxurious comfort. 

Grateful of its new found freedom it takes you to a nearby pub where you can both sit outside with a pint of the foaming nut brown Meths, taking in the admiring glances from youthful, fresh skinned maidens.....

But then I'd sound like I work in marketing. So I'll try and be sensible.

Its almost new, its red and its comfortable and it could be yours. Just make me a sensible offer.

pictures here (ignore the price) http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/nearly-new-bacchetta-giro-20-£975.116628/


----------



## kingrollo (4 Mar 2014)

PM Sent


----------



## SmileyBoots (11 Mar 2014)

Bike has now been sold. Thanks Peter, may you enjoy many miles together.


----------

